

Mark Cuban: "there is a huge bubble in the Valley for tech startups" - RyanZAG
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/15doqt/mark_cuban_this_is_my_ama/c7lkj4f

======
czbond

      Finally somebody with the guts to actually say it.

